# Ok ENT specialists :)



## hthompson (Jun 7, 2010)

I want to know what is the difference between these two codes:

388.70 Otalgia, unspecified "earache NOS"
388.71 Otogenic pain

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## HNISHA (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi,

388.71 - Otogenic pain *(pain originates from inside the ear)*
388.72 - Referred Otogenic pain *(pain originates from outside the ear)*

388.70 - Unspecified *(not specified as otogenic or referred)*

Hope this helps!

Thanks 
Abdul Saleem CPC


----------



## hthompson (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks!  That does help a lot!


----------

